# Ginger Beer Fermentation Temp



## Fatgodzilla (28/1/08)

Put down a Brigalow kit ginger beer with a few extras. used the kit yeast plus 6g of GB yeast from Craftbrewer. Treating it like an ale and its sitting at 20C. 

Should ginger beer be fermented hotter or colder ? There are no instructions on the tin (except pitch yeast below 35C). Who's brewed at what with what results ?


----------



## Tyred (28/1/08)

I used to basically pitch and forget and not pay too much attention to temperatures. I don't recall having any bad ginger beers doing it that way. The temperature probably didn't go over 27 degrees.

Recently I brewed a ginger beer at 18 degrees, but I haven't got around to sampling it yet. I'll try to remember to have one tomorrow night and post back on how it is.


----------



## gerald (29/1/08)

im doing one now, its my first one. its sitting around 20*C and the samples ive tasted after checking the gravity have been quite tasty...im sure 20*c will be fine but really not sure cos i dont know what kind of yeast comes with the kit. i will post back once ive bottled and tasted it


----------



## mattemmo (30/1/08)

I've just bottled a brewcraft ginger beer tonight, was sitting at a constant 28, tastes good. From what I've read ginger beer yeast is fine between 20 - 30. I'm sure there's some leeway there.


----------

